# Fairy tale bagatelle for bassoon and piano



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

My fairy tale bagatelle for bassoon and piano duet with sheet music - I'm happy with this one and would love to hear your guys' opinion on it! Just want to be a better composer


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I know what you mean by wanting to be a better composer!!!


----------

